# Blending old and new drywall??



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

Well i have researched too long, and am hoping someone here can help me out. I have to replace two feet of sheetrock throughout the house and the bids I have been getting are pretty dang high. My question is, once I have new drywall up, how do I prepare to blend it with the existing stuff? Do I sand the texture off the adjoining piece to a certain point? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JBJGS0007 (Jun 16, 2016)

PM FishingMudGuy He just did a job for a friend of mine in Alvin. He did a great job for a more than fair price.


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

We did extensive house rebuild a few years ago. Had sections of Sheetrock replaced adjacent to original stuff. I think he sanded the edge of the original stuff must a bit to knock texture down before tape and float. Really depends on how rough your texture is. The art is matching texture.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Your best option for a seamless appearance is to knock off all the existing texture and when every joint is taped and floated retexture the entire house. Remember with joint compound it is not how much apply, its how little you end up needing to sand off..

I.E 4 floating sessions is much better that sanding and having dust all over!!!

John


----------



## Cutbaits (Nov 13, 2012)

2 ft is not eye level not at critical. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The dust is inevitable, just keep plenty rolls of plastic around.

My guy uses a chopper to match the texture and he did it perfectly. You cant see any lines at all.


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for the replies. Although this experience has been stressful and a PITA, I am looking forward to trying to do some work myself and learn a few things. Thanks again.


----------



## MCMC (Jun 19, 2017)

I think the best way and what was done as a result of Katrina was to skim coat the entire wall to soften the texture and blend. Once dry texture the entire wall. I worked for Graco so the choice was to spray (basically paint) the wall with thinned mud, let it dry, then texture the entire wall. You can hand apply or better yet, roll the mud but spray is so fast and consistent and requires very little sanding.


----------

